# eachgame - which one to buy from? .com / .net ?



## suppow (Jul 22, 2012)

i noticed there is eachgame.com and eachgame.net,
which is the one i should buy from?


----------



## broitsak (Jul 22, 2012)

They seem the same to me.Wats the difference?


----------



## suppow (Jul 22, 2012)

i dont know, it seemed weird to me.
i tried add an item to the shopping cart in each one, but it wouldnt show on the other. XD
that's when i noticed i had two different urls opened

also i saw a thread and they were referring to eachgame.hk - which took me to .com
but the link on shoptemp took me to eachgame.net

just dont know what to make of it.
i've known of fake sites with the same url but different domain.


----------



## suppow (Jul 22, 2012)

didnt mean to offend anyone, by the way


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 22, 2012)

I suggest not buying from them at all. Instead, buy from http://www.nds-card.com/ as they are GBATemp's official sponsor and are completely trustworthy.


----------



## Geren (Jul 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> I suggest not buying from them at all. Instead, buy from http://www.nds-card.com/ as they are GBATemp's official sponsor and are completely trustworthy.



The only reason I went with eachgame once, was because they accept Paypal, something that not many stores do at the moment :/ You know that not everyone can pay with credit card.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 22, 2012)

Geren said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest not buying from them at all. Instead, buy from http://www.nds-card.com/ as they are GBATemp's official sponsor and are completely trustworthy.
> ...


Err most of the sites featured on shoptemp.net take paypal. And it's not like you still can't use it, just get a Paypal debit card. But I wouldn't want to buy from eachgame if I don't even know which site is the real one.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Geren said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...



Pretty sure paypal debit cards are american only.


----------



## suppow (Jul 22, 2012)

i also was more inclined to buy there becase of paypal, seeing as nds-card.com doesnt not take paypal.


----------



## Costello (Jul 22, 2012)

actually I think most stores don't accept paypal anymore.
they have really cracked down hard on stores like this

this was posted a while ago but it's still true:
http://gbatemp.net/topic/324432-paypal-cracking-down-on-flashcart-stores/


----------



## suppow (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks Costello
and since we're on the subject,
i'm actually wondering how safe can 95epay.com be considered,
seeing as one option to buy from nds-card.com


----------



## FireValk01 (Jan 31, 2013)

*deleted*
posts were made while i was reading


----------



## FireValk01 (Jan 31, 2013)

eachgame said:


> www.eachgame.com


 
thanks


----------

